# Cubase



## Artfichtenhotel7 (6. November 2000)

Ich brauch da ma sone Hilfe für Cubase!! ich hab echt keine planung wie ich da ma was ordentliches zustande krieg so!
also ich wollt ma wissen ob ich irgendwo n tutorial oder so dafür krieg!!


----------



## Artfichtenhotel7 (7. November 2000)

danke fürs löschen des unnötigen gedöns!!
also nächster versuch!!hat jemand von Cubase ne Ahnung????


----------



## Cosmic (17. November 2000)

Ja Ahnung schon, aber dazu sollte ich erstaml wissen, welche Version Du hast und vorallem was du damit machen möchtest.

Es reicht nämlich in den seltesten Fällen nur Cubase zu besitzen um z.B. damit Musik zu machen.

Na ja, ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, das alles viel schlimmer aussieht als es eigentlich ist.


----------



## Onkel_666 (5. Mai 2001)

Cubase benötigt musikalische Grundkenntnisse!!!
Wenn man diese nicht hat, bringt alles nix.
Wenn du aber diese hast dann wirst du alleine mit Cubase auch nur recht wenig machen können. Da du so vorgefertigte soundfiles brauchst. Intelligent wäre sich einen günstigen Midi-Soundgenerator zu kaufen und dann midi-sachen mit audio verbinden...
bein konkreten fragen schick mir doch einfach ne e-mail!


----------



## obi (6. Mai 2001)

> _Ursprünglich verfasst von Artfichtenhotel7 _
> *danke fürs löschen des unnötigen gedöns!!
> also nächster versuch!!hat jemand von Cubase ne Ahnung???? *



Online-tutorails hab ich noch nicht entdeckt,
aber es gibt gute bücher, auch zu ersteigern, zb.
bei ricardo. Du brauchst auf jeden fall ne starke 
sundkarte, die asio unterstützt, entweder gute midi-instrumente drauf, oder Du musst dir noch n sound-modul zulegen, und ein keyboard is eigetnlich das esentielle,
sont kannst du zwar musik-maker-mässig loops zusammenbasteln, aber nix eigenes kreiren.


----------



## Tomskee (5. August 2001)

*Mein Cubase Nutzen ;-)*

Also,

ich benutze folgende Programme um Musik zu erstellen:
Cool Edit Pro
Cubase
Signum Sampler 1100DX oda so ähnlich. Ist so ein Software Sampler

und midimux als Schnittstelle zwischen Signum und Cubase, das is ne kleine Datei die ins Windows/System Verzeichnis kopiert werden muss und in die System.ini eingetragen wird. 

In Cool Edit Pro schneide ich mir Samples raus, die ich für gut finde, wie zb. einzelne Drumz, Snares, Hihats oder auch Vocal Samples usw usw. Manchmal auch komplette Loops. 

Diese Sounds bzw. Samples lade ich in den Signum Sampler ein und lege sie dort auf Spuren (von 1-16). 
Diese Spuren kann man jetzt über Cubase ansteuern indem man dort die MidiSpuren von 1-16 benutzt um dort wiederum die Klänge auf den verschiedenen Noten wiederzugeben. 
Wenn man erstmal einen Loop hat, kann man den wiederum in Cool Edit aufnehmen.

Wenn du sowas mit Cubase vorhast, kannst du mir bescheid sagen, die datei midimux.drv kann ich dir geben und die shareware version von dem sampler auch (die reicht aus). Cool Edit gibts auch als Shareware soweit ich weiss. 

bis dann
Tomskee


----------



## Hämorrhythmus (13. August 2001)

*So richtig raff ich Cubase aber auch nich*

Ich denke aber auch, dass es auf die Musikrichtung ankommt. Zum Beispiel, wenn Du nur elektronische Musik machen willst (Techno, Industrial,Jungle...) nimmst Du lieber nen Trackerprogramm. Da sind die Effekte meistens schon mit dabei und es ist super einfach! Fuer andere Musikrichtungen ist Cubase schon besser, weil Du zum Beispiel mehrere lange Samples (Gesang, Gitarrenriffs, Drumloops...)uebernander legen musst. Und da tuts Cubase aber auch nicht alleine, wie Tomskee schon sagt. Lad Dir also am besten irgendwo kostenlose Drummaschienen und Synthesizer(richtig geschrieben?) runter und benutze die yusammen mit Cubase. Beispiele sind: Fruity-loop Synthis, Masterbeat Drumcomputer u.s.w.! Das Gute an Cubase ist naemlich, dass es alles an Software frisst:_  Samples bekommst Du auch ueberall! Spezielle Seiten hab ich grad leider nicht, aber Da wird Dir bestimmt gern jemand weiterhelfen 

Greetz


----------



## tilman (30. August 2001)

*Wir haben Cubase 3.6 in der Schule ...*

... im Tonstudio. Ich finde es ist nur zu Aufnahmen von Gesang, Bandzeug und so gut. Wir haben unsere Lieder in Stimbildung damit aufgenommenn und ich habe eine Demo CD fer ne Band aufgenommen. Ich kann also mit dem Spass umgehen. WEnn du Probleme Hast schicke ne ICQ Nachricht.

C u

p.s.: Cubase ist das beste dafuer, da es alles in sich vereint zum aufnehmen, mixen effekte und so


----------



## herbie_w (20. Oktober 2001)

*Cubase  etc*

Ich nutze Cubase VST32 hobbymäßig. Ich erzeuge MIDI-Songs über die Eingabe mit Roland-Midi-Controller, spiele mit Effekten rum, experiemtiere mit Sounds.
Dazu ist Cubase ein ganz hervorragendes Werkzeug, das man sich allerdings 'erarbeiten' muß. Eine vernünftige DOKU/Tutorial habe ich noch nicht in Händen gehabt. Das Steinberg-Buch gibt's nicht mehr im Handel; angeblich soll ein neues erscheinen. (Meine Info diesbezüglich ist jetzt 3/4 Jahr alt).
Ansonsten arbeitet Cubase mit Software zusammen wie Rebirth, Reality (Synth) etc; das läßt einen dann Stunden nicht los....
cu herbie_w


----------

